# Jump Hour Settting Watches



## arsenaler

Hi everyone,

*Quick question for you. Is there a regularly-updated list of watches that have a quick jump hour setting?*

I travel fairly regularly and have found that (for me) something that is even more important and useful than having a GMT hand is having a central - local time - hour hand that can be set in one hour increments without stopping the balance wheel. The best example, of course, is that of the Rolex GMT Master II. On the GMT Master II, the mercedes hand can be made to "jump" in one hour increments, backwards and forwards, to set a new local time without hacking the movement. Other watches do this as well, such as all P.9000+ Panerai movements and the Seiko SUN019, SUN023, etc.

I'd appreciate it if you could point me in the direction of other watches that do this as well. They don't have to be GMTs, but I suspect most of them will be.

I'll get the list started:

Rolex GMT Master II
Rolex Explorer II
Seiko SUN019
Seiko SUN23
Grand Seiko GMT
Tudor Black Bay GMT
Panerai Luminor PAM1392

I hope that, together, we can make the jump-hour setting a more common feature in the industry.


----------



## blacktuesday

Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT


----------



## yankeexpress

Alpina Alpiner GMT 4



Runs a modified ETA-2893 with added module for jumping 12H hand.


----------



## yankeexpress

SUN025 GMT










SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


----------



## yankeexpress

Certina DS-2 HAQ chrono


----------



## Chascomm

Zenith Futur










...but it's not a 24 hour watch


----------



## arsenaler

blacktuesday said:


> Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT


Actually the Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT uses a modified ETA 2893, which has a jumping 24 hour hand. But, I'm looking for watches with jumping 12 hour hands. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## arsenaler

Good call! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## arsenaler

Hadn't seen this Zenith before. Looking up reviews and it seems like an interesting rabbit-hole. Thanks! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## arsenaler

yankeexpress said:


> Alpina Alpiner GMT 4
> 
> 
> 
> Runs a modified ETA-2893 with added module for jumping 12H hand.


Great watch. Wish it had a 24 hour bezel, rather than a 360 degree compass bezel. This watch was designed for traveling business people, as the red portion of the bezel indicates regular business hours (9am-5pm). Designing a watch for business people whose plane may crash and be stranded in the wilderness and need to use the compass to make their way to safety seems like an extremely niche situation. LOL


----------



## arsenaler

yankeexpress said:


> SUN025 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


I'd forgotten about the Yeti! Nice!


----------



## arsenaler

The beautiful and discontinued Sinn 356 UTC

Sinn 356 UTC - Hands-On

http://wornandwound.com/library/uploads/2013/03/sinn356utc2.jpg


----------



## arsenaler

The Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph


----------



## ned-ludd

Why are we seeing 12-hour and GMT watches in this, the dedicated 24-hour forum?

I believe the function you seek is called 'quick set', not 'jump hour' (an altogether different type of watch) and has already been discussed here.


----------



## ned-ludd

Here are three 24-hour watches with a true quick-set hour function.

Glycine D 24 09, Airnautic Early Bird (no date), Christopher Ward C900 World Timer


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

In the non-24-hour vein, the Nomos Tangomat GMT (https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/tangomat/tangomat-gmt-635), which is a simplified version of their Zurich World Time (https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/zurich/zurich-world-time-805).


----------



## dslag

the Longines Conquest GMT is another


----------



## pop4

The Omega Co-Axial Cailbre 9300 has a jumping hr hand; it can be found in the DSOTM series of Omega Speedmasters, as well as some Planet Ocean Chronographs.


----------

